# Villahermosa, Tabasco



## alfaetrin (Aug 29, 2013)

Are there any expats in Villahermosa or elsewhere nearby?

I will be coming over from Scotland for two weeks in January to join my Mexican wife who is spending the winter there with her family. I would be very interested in meeting up for a beer or a coffee and a chat with any expats who might be in the area.

We have already visited Villahermosa a few times, and enjoy getting out and about and seeing interesting places in that part of Mexico. So ideas of where we might visit would also be welcome. As well as visiting San Cristobal de las Casas, we have already driven down to the Canyon del Sumidero, which is well worth a visit. I would recommend that trip to anyone who is in the area. Also, there is a beautiful village in southern Tabasco called Tapijulapa, which is very pretty and, so far, unspoiled by tourism. The Aguas Azul waterfalls and swimming area are beautiful too, and Palenque should not be missed.

Any other ideas would be most welcome.

Looking forward to getting back to beautiful Mexico very shortly,

alfaetrin


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have not been there yet but there is another pueblo magico not too far from you called Palisades in Campeche and Campeche is a charming town.
For Chiapas check facebook or twitter on Llénate de Chiapas , it has places I have not been to.

The road from Tapijulapa to San Cristobal via Selva Negra EL Laurel la Tijera San Gaetano Oventick San Andres Larrainzar is beautiful if you have not gon that way. 

Bonampak and Yaxchialan and Toniná are must see you can also go to Tikal by crossing the river at Escudo Jaguar. The lodge and river and jungle near La Guacamayas reserve are wonderful as well. Las Nubes is fun park as well.
There are many many beautiful and interesting places in Chiapas ,too many to list them all.

There will be an exhibit of wonderful textiles at the ex convento Santo Domingo in San Cristobal as they will display the textiles that competed the national textile competition from Fonart- The expo venta will start on the 17th of October and will go on for 2 months.
There also will be a fiesta in San Fernando , a Zoque town on the 2nd and 3rd of October.


----------



## alfaetrin (Aug 29, 2013)

Wow, thanks, Citlali!
Plenty to investigate there, I'll be googling these closer to the time of my visit.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I missed you were coming in January. There are two big fiestas in January for the San Sebastian
One is in Zinacantan a Tzotzil community close to San Cristobal..
They have two major fiesta a year. One for the saint of Zincantan first week of July ( I forget his Spanish name, but I will remember..) the other for San Sebastian in January. The peope of Zinacantan have very colorfull clothes and they all get new clothees for the fiesta so they have brand new outfit twice a year and they sell the old clothes that are not their favorite . The fashion changes twice a year as there are new colors and new styls for the fiestas.
I forget which one are the good days to go but I be there in a couple of weeks so I will let you know.
San Sebastian is the saint in the smaller and older church down the hill. Do not miss going there.

San Sebastian is a huge event fiesta and Feria in Chiapa de Corzo with floats , the women wear their chiapaneca costumes, the Parachicos are dancing There is huge fireworks on the river called 
la batalla naval, men dressed as women and so on. Besides the religious fiesta there is also a feria that lasts at least 2 weeks.
There is usually a competition of lacquer where the best artisans make wonderful pieces you can buy.
I think the last day is the 21 of January but double check

San Lorenzo is the Patron saint of Zinacantan or Santo Lol (August Fiesta), Zinacantan elders decided a couple of years that pictures of the ceremonies outside of the church were ok to photograph, Inside the church, photos are still forbidden but at least you can take beautiful pictures of the events ousides . The costumes are splendid.


----------

